# West Texas



## jperezsd (Aug 17, 2016)

So the train hopping was going great, well as great as can be given the stops and having to spend a day or two in every major town to re-supply. I've seen some cool stuff met some really cool people and then...... West Texas bit us in the ass! I was sitting up taking in the scenery with my shirt off wind in my face and nothing but desert ahead of me. I started to get sleepy due to the heat and the sand that was blowing in my eyes so I laid to take eat and take a nap. Ten minutes into my nap the train stops in the middle of nowhere and I here people close to our train car. Border Patrol and the Game Warden were looking in the cars. The Border Patrol had spotted me sitting up somewhere in the desert and stopped the train to get us off of it. They ran our names and called the the Union Pacific police officer, whom luckily was on vacation at the time otherwise we were looking at thirty days in jail said the Agent. Instead they took us off of the train and dropped us off at the nearest rest stop, which was nothing more than a couple of benches and a tin roof, no water fountain or toilet. It was 45 miles to the next town going back East 65 miles to the next town going West. We were fu**ed. 

If anyone cares to hear more just say so I'll finish the story. I have nothing better to do I'm STILL in West Texas


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 17, 2016)

Remember what I said about el paso? Guess it isn't exactly el paso but still.


----------



## jperezsd (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah you are absolutely right! I should've just stayed my ass on the deck. El Paso is almost impossible to hop out of, some place gave us bus tickets but they never have room (so they say). So now I have to look for a place to hop on we're right in downtown, any ideas?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm definitely a fan of finished stories if you ever find the time.


----------

